

In Pictures: America's Fastest-Dying Cities  - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/2008/08/04/economy-ohio-michigan-biz_cx_jz_0805dying_slide_2.html?partner=rediff

======
manny
"Where Some See Crisis, Others See Opportunity..."

